# iTunes - iPad 2



## Bouddha77 (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite à un plantage de mon PC (je sais ça commence mal ) j ai du ré-installer Windows.....

Comme d'habitude, j ai tout perdu ce qui était dans mon iTunes.
Ce qu'il me reste en revanche, c'est toutes les données sur mon iPad 2.

Je sais qu'il existe un tas de logiciels qui devraient permettre de transférer tout ce que j ai sur mon iPad sur iTunes, mais de nos jours sur le net il y a tellement de propositions, que je sais pas ce qui est bon de ce qui l'est moins... ?

Avez-vous des logiciels ou autres solutions que vous pourriez partager avec.... afin que je ne perde pas toutes mes données lors de ma prochaines sync entre mon iPad et iTunes ?

Merci 1000x pour votre aide.

slts


----------

